# 2 Days Post RAI



## bsuber (Oct 4, 2011)

I just had my treatment done two days ago, on the 14th of December. My uptake over 24 hours was 78.2% and my dosage was 14.8 mci. I have felt no real side effects. My question is, is this normal? Should I expect some side effects to be coming? Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bsuber said:


> I just had my treatment done two days ago, on the 14th of December. My uptake over 24 hours was 78.2% and my dosage was 14.8 mci. I have felt no real side effects. My question is, is this normal? Should I expect some side effects to be coming? Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


It's hard to say. Some of us have a thyroxine dump. I did. Intense itching and burning up; little disoriented.

Follow up and let us know!!! Hope this is it for you so you can get on w/life once again!


----------



## bsuber (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks so much! How soon after your treatment did you "dump"? I am sooo ready to have this behind me. I'm a 23 year old female who would love to be able to find an awesome job out of college that I don't have trouble getting through on a daily basis. I will definitely keep in touch!


----------



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

bsuber said:


> I just had my treatment done two days ago, on the 14th of December. My uptake over 24 hours was 78.2% and my dosage was 14.8 mci. I have felt no real side effects. My question is, is this normal? Should I expect some side effects to be coming? Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


I had a I123 scan and I131 treatment (75 mci). No side effects. Scan was easy and I'm claustrophobic.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bsuber said:


> Thanks so much! How soon after your treatment did you "dump"? I am sooo ready to have this behind me. I'm a 23 year old female who would love to be able to find an awesome job out of college that I don't have trouble getting through on a daily basis. I will definitely keep in touch!


It was sooooooooooooo long ago but I think it was in the first 48 hours.

I hear ya' about getting through a job and most importantly doing a good job! Your future is at stake here!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know if I "dumped" or not (plus I had a TT), but I felt down right crummy for 48 hours after getting the therapy dose.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Joplin, if you admit to feeling "crummy", it must have been awful. You are one tough girlie. I still can't get over the jogging 5 miles before you were dx'ed. Superwoman's got nothing on you!


----------



## bsuber (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I have started to feel some side effects, but just a sore throat and tiredness. If that's the worst I have to deal with, I'm not complaining! I'm hoping to feel pretty good by Christmas, as there has been little change in my situation, which I completely expected. I'm trying to work up to exercise, but still feel too weak. I guess another question I have is how was the adjustment process for you? How long did it take to find the right dose? How did you feel before your correct dowager was found? How was the weight situation, and how soon after therapy did you begin to feel a difference in how you felt? I definitely cannot imagine going through a TT, or having as large a dose as 75 or 100mci! No one in my family has ever experienced anything like this so I appreciate everyones' help and replies! It's great having support from people who have been through this as well!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Joplin, if you admit to feeling "crummy", it must have been awful. You are one tough girlie. I still can't get over the jogging 5 miles before you were dx'ed. Superwoman's got nothing on you!


Hee. My husband says there's a big difference between being tough and being pig-headed, stubborn, in denial, etc etc etc  I'm kicking myself for not paying attention to symptoms earlier.



> Thanks everyone! I have started to feel some side effects, but just a sore throat and tiredness. If that's the worst I have to deal with, I'm not complaining! I'm hoping to feel pretty good by Christmas, as there has been little change in my situation, which I completely expected. I'm trying to work up to exercise, but still feel too weak. I guess another question I have is how was the adjustment process for you? How long did it take to find the right dose? How did you feel before your correct dowager was found? How was the weight situation, and how soon after therapy did you begin to feel a difference in how you felt? I definitely cannot imagine going through a TT, or having as large a dose as 75 or 100mci! No one in my family has ever experienced anything like this so I appreciate everyones' help and replies! It's great having support from people who have been through this as well!


It's take me a while, but my post-op/post-RAI medication thing was screwed up royally, so it's hard to say. I'm about five months out and we are getting closer, but I need to see how next month's labs look. I did gain a nice good chunk of weight (27 pounds) but again, I was undermedicated for a while.

Do you have any idea when you will start your replacement meds and at what level?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bsuber said:


> Thanks everyone! I have started to feel some side effects, but just a sore throat and tiredness. If that's the worst I have to deal with, I'm not complaining! I'm hoping to feel pretty good by Christmas, as there has been little change in my situation, which I completely expected. I'm trying to work up to exercise, but still feel too weak. I guess another question I have is how was the adjustment process for you? How long did it take to find the right dose? How did you feel before your correct dowager was found? How was the weight situation, and how soon after therapy did you begin to feel a difference in how you felt? I definitely cannot imagine going through a TT, or having as large a dose as 75 or 100mci! No one in my family has ever experienced anything like this so I appreciate everyones' help and replies! It's great having support from people who have been through this as well!


You have been very ill from a misbehaved thyroid. Don't push yourself; take care of your body and mind. The rest will fall into place little by little.

Expect about 18 months for complete and total recovery. This is a very realistic expectation.


----------



## bsuber (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm really not sure. I have appts two, six, and twelve weeks out. I see a nurse practitioner at the first and third appt, and only see my doc at the six week appt. He said if I'm lucky I will be regulated by March, but realistically it will not be until the summer. He also said it will probably take around six weeks for my thyroid to finally bite the dust. Since my dose was fairly small, I don't think he is starting me out on a large dose, but I have know way of knowing. I've always been very athletic and active and hate the idea of gaining weight (even though I definitely need to right now). My fear is being undermedicated and not being able to be successful in my college classes when I return in January. Were you terribly uncomfortable during your adjustment period? Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## bsuber (Oct 4, 2011)

Good to know! Thanks Andros. Maybe my young age will benefit me in this case ;-)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, the RAI continues to work for some time. I was allowed to start taking synthroid four days after I received my therapy dose.

I think we can all related to the concern about weight gain. I've always been athletic too and this has been a bit of a trial. Yes, I admit I was terribly uncomfortable while I was undermedicated, but I was undermedicated by a LOT. My TSH at my first blood draw was 121.88...so I was miserable. But I can't imagine they'd permit you to get that high. My latest labs have my TSH in the low 40s and, really, I know I'm suppose to feel awful, but I really don't. That is to say, this part of the adjustment period has not been awful. So, if the mismanagement of my synthroid hadn't happened, I would imagine the adjustment process would have felt more like a nagging issue that was "floating out there" as opposed to a life-altering issue...but again, my situation is totally different, so hopefully someone else can chime in!


----------



## bsuber (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks! That helps! He is going to put me back on Methimazole a week out to help me during this process and to hopefully gain some weight. Your experience sounds awful. I'm sorry you had to go through that! I really appreciate you sharing your experience!


----------

